# Scratch-Built Hellblade



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi everybody, I've been working on a hellblade for my chaos army the last few days. I used a template I found online and some cereal boxes to put it together. 

As you can see its not quite done yet, I still want to add/change some stuff, base it, and paint it.

I do have a couple questions though, what do I do for painting it? do I just spray and paint, or do I have to do something like coating it with some watered-down glue then paint it? Also, does anyone know any good ways to base this? thanks for the help.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The overall shape is very impressive. Look forward to seeing some paint on it.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

spray on your primer in a couple of light layers, then let it dry completely. You should be able to paint it after that.


----------

